# Whose Photo Is It? (No 4)



## 480sparky (Apr 9, 2016)

*Whose photo is it?*

(Remember, it's going to be a TPF member!)

Also, PM me if you have an image of your own (and not one you have posted here on the forum) you'd like to submit for participation!


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 10, 2016)

@EIngerson


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 10, 2016)

tecboy


----------



## weepete (Apr 10, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> @EIngerson



Thats the first person I thought of with this shot.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 10, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> @EIngerson


  That was gonna be my guess!


----------



## EIngerson (Apr 10, 2016)

LOL, Nope! I wish though. It's a cool shot.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 10, 2016)

CaboWabo?


----------



## snowbear (Apr 11, 2016)

KmH?


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 11, 2016)

Do  I get a 2nd guess?  If so, I'll go with...   @tufopix


----------



## snowbear (Apr 11, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Do  I get a 2nd guess?  If so, I'll go with...   @tufopix


We keep guessing until we get it.  You could keep guessing _after_ we get it but I don't think it will help.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 11, 2016)

snowbear said:


> CaboWabo?



I second that.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 11, 2016)

I change my mind... ratssass


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 16, 2016)

No one got this one right..........

*SCraig!*


----------



## SCraig (Apr 16, 2016)

Guilty as charged.

Tony Schumacher takes the green light in first round qualifying at the NHRA CarQuest Nationals in Chandler, AZ on February 26.  0.8 seconds after I took that shot he was 60' down the track, and 3 seconds after that he was crossing the finish line at the 1000' mark doing a touch over 322mph.

Also visible in the photograph, right under the "F" of Ford in the black and yellow shirt is NHRA official starter Mark Lyle.  One month later, on March 27, Mr. Lyle lost his life while vacationing in Mexico on his birthday.  He tried to rescue a drowning man and drowned himself.  I went back through hundreds of photographs from the past few years trying to find a good one of him before I decided that this one IS a good one.  It's what he was.  The fury of a top fuel dragster, the nitro fumes and heat billowing up, the people all around, they were a part of Mark Lyle.  So this one is for him.


----------

